

Intuit beats Web encryption patent that defeated Newegg at trial - sgy
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/intuit-beats-web-encryption-patent-that-defeated-newegg-at-trial/

======
bhhaskin
Patent trolls (and patents in general) are ruining innovation in this country.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/06/26/1353216/intuit-
beats-...](http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/06/26/1353216/intuit-beats-ssl-
patent-troll-that-defeated-newegg?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook),
which points to this.

